# How To Straighten Vinyl Tubing



## dpadden (23/7/09)

Guys, I replaced some of the cold side tubing in the brewery recently with the cheap and nasty clear vinyl rolls from Bunnings. For the life of me I can't get this stuff to straighten out enough to be useful, it just rolls back up again even in shorter lengths. 

Any tips?


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/09)

The answer is Silicone.....

Ive had the same bit o vinyl for the past year or so.. it still snakes however it wants to! Maybe heat it in boiling water to soften then pull it to straighten out.


----------



## Bizier (23/7/09)

Lay it out straight in the hot sun on asphalt or similar. I used to work in an event company, and that was how they straightened 50 million extension cords after a big job.


----------



## Wonderwoman (23/7/09)

I use vinyl tubing for racking to secondary and always run boiled water through it before and after use - this softens the plastic and if you leave it laying flat it should straighten


----------

